# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  Pseudomugil furcatus and P. gertrudae

## Green Baron

I took some pictures of the _Pseudomugil_ tonight and these are the best I managed  :Sad:  . These fella are hyper-active and it is very difficult to photograph them in a community tank !

_Pseudomugil furcatus_


_Pseudomugil gertrudae (male)_


_Pseudomugil gertrudae (female)_

----------


## TyroneGenade

Hi all,

Is anyone out there spawning Pseudomugil species, particularly furcata. I have a friend who is very keen to get some eggs... That reminds me... I have to bug him for some Ps. gertrudae Jones Road. I got sent eggs some years back, got 2 fry that became a pair and from that single pair I bred hundreds and established them in several fish rooms. And they are so pretty! They are a white strain and would love to get a blue strain though... Anyone got mellis or signifer? Got 6 mellis fry that ended up all girls! :-( I got sloppy with my signifer and when I looked again I was stuck with all girls.

----------


## Green Baron

My _Pseudomugil gertrudae_ has acclimatised and they are lovely !
They are still very uncooperative  :Evil:  but I managed to take snap a few better shots :

----------


## ruyle

Gan,
Those are some nice pics! What cam, settings, did you use?

Bill

----------


## Green Baron

Bill,
Thanks. I am using Canon 300D (Rebel) with Tamron 90mm macro lens and Sigma EF-500DG flash. 

I think I will have to get a photo tank as it is really tough to photograph these tiny fish in a 3ft community tank.

----------


## ruyle

Gan,
The Tamron macro is one sharp lens! I know what you mean...it's tough
taking "sniper shots" in a heavily planted tank  :Laughing:  

Bill

----------


## ruyle

Sorry, this posted twice, took forever to post the message....  :Opps:

----------


## RonWill

Nice shots, Gan.

Mine aren't as sharp but it was what time I had for them prior to a waterchange. I'm not actively breeding them but nothing seems to stop them. As a form of population control, they have Zebra shrimps for tankmates.

 
A flaring male, with finnage fully extended, is a sight to behold and certainly one of the reasons why some hobbyists love them.

BTW, I took some short clips of the alpha male courting ready females but the AVI Video format and are between 4~8Mb. Any idea how I can compress the files for upload?

Enjoy  :Wink:

----------


## stormhawk

You need to download the codecs for AVI video files and import them into Windows Movie Maker. Once this is done you'll have to piece the movie together, do any necessary edits and then, decide how big you wish the file to be.

It will lose part of the video quality in exchange for a smaller file size so you must consider this issue before going ahead with the edits.

4 to 8 Mb per file is quite standard, considering that most animation files will easily hit 200+ Mb per episode, depending on the compression rate. Try YouTube if you intend to upload and host the videos online.

----------


## Green Baron

Ronnie,
Nice shots ! Your male looks much nicer than mine ;-) 

I keep them in a community tank so I don't see any fries  :Sad:

----------

